# Anyone...



## Rorban1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey all. I've been commissioned to make a coin clock for my father in law with 1964 silver coins as the "numbers". Has anyone made anything like this before? I know they are commercially available but I'm not sold on the design. We ended up picking up a really pretty piece of cherry for this project. Thanks in advance, any advice welcome.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2015)

I've done a few clocks with coins, usually use quarters for the 12,3,6,and 9 positions and then either pennies or dimes for the marks in between. You can buy forstner bits to create recesses for the coins.


----------



## Rorban1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Sir. I want to say he gave me half dollars quarters and dimes for the face. We bought way too much wood and he wants to use as much as possible, which I suppose is ok. I'll have to come up with a design that will sit on a desk and hide the guts. If I may ask, what diameter did you end up with that looked good? I haven't quite had time to play with it yet.


----------

